# paso de rosca



## loira

Buenas tardes:

necesitaria saber como se escribe:

"entro en nuestro taller con tres esparragos flojos causando daño en los pasos de rosca de las tuercas".

es un email de problemas mecanicos y estoy perdida.

Muchas gracias
Loira


----------



## Damiana

thread
Damiana


----------



## Maruja14

Hola Loira.

No sé nada de este tema asi que no te puedo ayudar en tu pregunta concreta, pero te recomiendo que rehagas tu pregunta y le pongas los acentos adecuados para que la traducción quede correcta.

Por otro lado nuestras reglas dicen que debes hacer tú el primer intento.

Saludos.


----------



## loira

Maruja te puedo asegurar que antes de meterme aquí lo he intentado todo por mi misma, pero no creo que quieras que te escriba todos mis intentos.

Por otro lado, no sabía que aquí se usaban los acentos, ya que en la red no son necesarios.

Si alquien mas puede ayudarme se lo agradecería.


----------



## Damiana

paso de rosca es ¨thread¨
esparrago es ¨stud¨
Supongo que esto será suficiente, cuando tengas dudas técnicas andá al sapiensman, usá acentos y no te enojes. 
Chau
Damiana


----------



## loira

Gracias, no me enojo, pero no hay que ser tan borde, no todo el mundo nace sabiendo.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Loira.

Del Diccionario Técnico Limusa:
espárrago = *pin; peg; stud; stay bolt.*

Saludos,
LN


----------



## natasha2000

Loira, haz caso a Maruja. Este es un foro de idiomas, y por lo tanto, intentamos escribir lo más correcto posible.

Aparte de eso, acentos son necesarios para que uno pueda distinguir qué persona o tiempo hay que usar, y no tener que adivinarlo.

Por otro lado, podrías darnos un poco de contexto, de dónde es el texto, quién lo dice, etc... Porque verás, así a secas, tres esparragos tienen poco que ver con un taller mecánico, y si tu, que sabes mucho más sobre el texto de donde has sacado esta frase, no has podido encontrar una traducción adecuada, imagínate nosotros aquí, que lo único que tenemos es lo que nos proporcionas, y eso es sólo esta frase...

No lo tomes mal, te lo digo con la mejor intención, para poder ayudarte, ya que la frase que te preocupa, sí que es muy chunga, y como dicen en mi pueblo, varias cabezas siempre son más listas que una, así que, danos más contexto y pon acentos, y nosotros pondremos todos nuestros esfuerzos para ayudarte....
Saludos,
N.


----------



## Maruja14

Lo siento, no era mi intención ser borde. Sólo quería ayudar.

Natasha, como sé que a ti te gusta saber de todo, aquí te muestro un espárrago:

http://www.lamaneta.org/restaurar/contratuerca/DSCN0762.jpg

Creo que son esos cilindros metálicos que llevan este tipo de chismes y que no sé para que sirven, pero ahí queda. Lo que no tenía ni idea antes de la contestación de Damiana es cómo se llamaban en inglés.

Saludos


----------



## loira

os cuento:

es una reparación de una martillo hidráulico, en nuestro hargot esparrago es Through bolts y tuerca Nut.

es un señor que nos ha traido su martillo estropeado y resulta que los esparragos que sujetan al martillo se han aflojado por un defecto de fabricación, intento decirle a fabrica que lo tiene que cubrir la garantía pero ellos pasan del tema, así que me han endosado un email (os podeía imaginar en que términos) para que lo traduzca y se lo envíe.

El texto completo dice:

"El problema que tenemos es que un martillo modelo 121 recibido el 19-4-06, nº de serie 8 y entregado al cliente el 31-5-06, entró en nuestro taller con tres esparrago flojos, causando daño en los pasos de rosca de las tuercas.

Necesitamos nos digan que hacemos a continuación, además de lo evidente que es cambiar los tres esparragos dañados."

Maravilloso verdad.

Necesito un help gigante


----------



## natasha2000

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Lo siento, no era mi intención ser borde. Sólo quería ayudar.
> 
> Natasha, como sé que a ti te gusta saber de todo, aquí te muestro un espárrago:
> 
> http://www.lamaneta.org/restaurar/contratuerca/DSCN0762.jpg
> 
> Creo que son esos cilindros metálicos que llevan este tipo de chismes y que no sé para que sirven, pero ahí queda. Lo que no tenía ni idea antes de la contestación de Damiana es cómo se llamaban en inglés.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hombreeee! jajajajaj 
Bueno, ya me lo imaginaba que no era esto....

Gracias, Maruja... 

Es que soy una curiosa, que le vamos a hacer....


----------



## natasha2000

Loira, aquí va mi intento:

.. entered to our working shop with three loosen through bolts, which consecuently caused damages of nut threads....


----------



## loira

Muchísimas gracias natasha, esto vale.

Espero terminar esto pronto, de lo contrario me veo aquí hasta mañana.

Un saludo a todos.


----------

